# Points for MODL (Migration Occupation in Demand)



## fazinaz (Jun 17, 2008)

1.	I am beautician/hairdresser by profession. I have three years (on-job) training and seven years (continue) working experience as a paid employee at a salon. 
2.	I have Recent Work Experience.
3.	My age is 37.
4.	English: I hope I will get the required bond of IELTS. 
5.	Health: OK
6. No sponsor/relative in Australia.

Please guide me which visa suits me best. As the occupation of hairdresser is on MODL, can I be entitled for 15 points of migration occupation in demand while I do not have job offer.
Thank you very much.
Take care

Fozi Naz


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi Fozi, 

Welcome to the forum. 

Have you checked out the sticky posts towards the top of the forum called "Please read..." and "Thinking of emigrating"? They have links to the various visas and the points test to see if you'd qualify for the skilled independent visa. 

I am not a migration agent and if you are in any doubt you should always consult a professional - the first consultation is usually free.

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi,

Welcome to the forum.

If you look at the sticky at the top of the forum page "please read...." and click on the DIAC website link, all the different visa sub-classes will be found there.

Generally, most people go for the Skilled - Independent visa which will give you Permanent Residence Skilled – Independent (Migrant) visa (subclass 175)

Also, have a look at the 'Thinking of emigrating?" sticky.

Dolly


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Wow that is a serious snap - same advice, same time. Talk about great minds thinking alike!


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Good grief! Didn't notice the same time!!! Spooky LOL 

Dolly


----------



## fazinaz (Jun 17, 2008)

fazinaz said:


> 1.	I am beautician/hairdresser by profession. I have three years (on-job) training and seven years (continue) working experience as a paid employee at a salon.
> 2.	I have Recent Work Experience.
> 3.	My age is 37.
> 4.	English: I hope I will get the required bond of IELTS.
> ...


Hi there, I have gone through the web sites and Immigration Application but I am not clear about MODL points. Please guide me. As I don't have job offer from Australia but my occupation (hairdresser) is on MODL, may I be eligible for MODL (15) points. Thanks & best regards,
Fazinaz


----------



## pete.c (Jun 10, 2008)

fazinaz said:


> 1.	I am beautician/hairdresser by profession. I have three years (on-job) training and seven years (continue) working experience as a paid employee at a salon.
> 2.	I have Recent Work Experience.
> 3.	My age is 37.
> 4.	English: I hope I will get the required bond of IELTS.
> ...


Hi Fozi, 

So long as you have the required training to get the TRA skills assessment, satisfy the 5.0 in each band of the IELTS test and your work experience is recent, you should be eligible for your permanent residence. Hairdresser is 60 points, your age entitles you to 20, your English will give you 15 points, being on the MODL will give you 15 points so long as you have recent experience as a hairdresser, and 3 years of recent work experience as a Hairdresser gives you the final 10 you need. 

need any more help let me know, Good luck!


----------

